# Are Webers worth the money?



## crankin (Apr 15, 2007)

I am somewhat of a novice to grilling but I want a nice, new grill so I can expand my horizons and really get into it. I've been looking around and a similarly sized Weber is about twice as expensive as a Kenmore. Is it really worth it? The two I'm looking at are:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...BV_EngineID=cchkaddkjiffefkcefecemldffidfmg.0

http://webergrills.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007/gas/GenesisS310.aspx

The Kenmore is $350 and the Weber is $800. Is the Weber complete overkill or is the quality that much better to justify spending $450 more?


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds a little pricey for Weber, I have one, and I know I surely didn't pay that much. I got mine at  Wal Mart I think.  I like  mine, have had no problems.  I would check around for better pricing.  Iam not to fussy thought, as long as it gets the job done Iam happy !  I know I didn't pay over $350 for it . (no side burner) which is fine with me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 15, 2007)

Just between these two...The Weber is worth the extra money in the short term as well as the long term. Being a novice (your word) you might consider just a basic Weber Charcoal grill. Gain some experience at Q'ing and buy yourself some time to make a more informed choice of all of the products on the market.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2007)

Crankin, I think Uncle Bob has offered great advice.  You might want to take "baby steps" in this new world of cooking to you.  Better to get a good learning foundation with a less expensive grill than to spend big bucks on something you might not like nor use if you discover this kind of cooking doesn't ring your chimes.

I'm in the Weber camp because we've had a Weber kettle grill for close to 25 years that shows no evidence of giving up on us.  The only thing that's happened is the spot-weld where the handle was attached to the lid gave way a couple of weeks ago.  Buck easily fixed it by reattaching it with nuts and bolts.


----------



## GB (Apr 15, 2007)

The Weber you have listed is a Stainless Steel model which are much more expensive then their regular line. You can get a regular Weber gas grill for around 450-$500 or so. Look for the Genesis line (I think that is the name).

Weber makes a quality product. It is worth the $ in my opinion. I do not have first hand experience with Kenmore grills, but I do with Weber. I also know that on trash day I often see grills on the side of the road all rusted out and falling apart. Rarely are those grills Webers.


----------



## Essiebunny (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a Weber Genesis bought in 1980. It is used throughout the year and other than not being as black as when new, it is still wonderful. We have replaced the grates with stainless.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Weber has earned its reputation.  They make top quality grills, both charcoal and gas.  

The Weber you linked is a top dollar item.  As GB said, you can get a Weber for around $400.  Check out Home Depot to see a selection of grills.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 16, 2007)

I will have to say, I don't care if you are new, or seasoned to grilling. It is a long time investment and something you can/will grow into. If you can bite the bullet now, then so be it, it will save you a purchase in the future.weber makes a GREAT grill, that will stand the test of time.


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 17, 2007)

If you have to chose between those two grills, I would definitely advise the Weber. Superior Customer Service from Weber than from Sears. But There are many other brands I would recommend. The Big Green Egg for one is my best recommendation, or for propane American Outdoor Grill. Good Luck.


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 17, 2007)

Weber makes a quality product. It is worth the money in my opinion also. Every part is replaceable on the Weber and I mean every part.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a charcol guy and love my Weber.  I was first impressed years ago putting one together with my HS buddy.  THe directions were in clear literate English with diagrams anyone could understand.  THen, the dang thing cooked like no tomorrow, and their basic instructions proved to be a a first rate grilling class. Well, my folks got one on my recs, and were pleased, and I have been with mine, and sis got one too etc.  

I have friends with a gas one who swear by it.  

You get your money's worth.


----------



## Texanx5 (May 5, 2007)

I also say you the Weber is worth the extra. I've had a number of the others and they are ok but not the quality of the Weber. Also the neighbor hood dogs tore up the pan under the cooker and I sent them a note asking about replacement parts for I couldn't find it on the web. A couple days later I got a full set in the mail complements of Weber. So great support also. 

I love charcoal but for quick grilling my wife uses the gas Weber all the time to keep from heating the house. So IMO you almost need one of each.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Another Weber fan here. Their customer support is phenominal - they sent me brand new grates as well as a new thermometer - no questions asked. They also responded to questions I had immediately via email.  Every spring the grill looks brand new and cooks like no tomorrow. Now, I say that not ever using anything but a Weber - but I don't think I ever will. I have Genesis also, and paid around $500 for it.


----------



## Jikoni (May 5, 2007)

Another Weber fan here love them, worth every cent.


----------



## RMS (May 5, 2007)

I have a little Weber "Q"  and we love it!  Now, I'm thinking of moving up to the bigger weber grill.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2007)

Crankin:

Sonds like a clear mandate to get a Weber.  Good Luck with your new grill.


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2007)

I guess I was a bit of a novice myself when I got my Weber... I paid $70 for mine and now that I am a bit more seasoned... I still wont trade it in for a nicer modle... this one is just gettin broke in!!!


----------



## markgill (May 15, 2007)

I was given a weber kettle grill some years ago and I agree they are great. So good that  I used it for roasting  joints in the winter. I left it with the property  and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2007)

I own Weber, but I can't say that it is the best grill out there, there are better ones. Outside of quality of cooking, consider that any grill will requiare maitanence. Mine for example needs new racks right now now, old ones got rusted. So, I'd say go to store talk to slaes people. Check the grill, not on-line but life one. 

Then of course there is that $$$$ issue, your budget. My next grill will probably a prtable outside kitchen.


----------



## Aria (May 16, 2007)

Weber has earned their excellent reputation.  Go Weber.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been grillin', smoking for many years, and of all the grills and smokers that have come and gone, my basic Weber charcoal kettle grill has been my favorite. 

While you would'nt want it to use it to smoke a brisket or a shoulder, it is absolutely indispensible for steaks and burgers etc.

I am presently in the market for a new smoker as well as a new gas grille(you can't beat the convenience)  but I will never part with my Weber.


----------



## love2"Q" (Apr 28, 2008)

i love my 22" weber ...
it is my go to grill and has outlasted many of my neighbors 
grills ..


----------



## Leolady (Apr 28, 2008)

I am a charcoal person and of the two choices I would go with the Weber.

That being said, I dearly love my Char-Broil grill!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 28, 2008)

Weber all the way. The only drawback to starting out with a smaller less complex one is that when you get ready to upgrade to a top of the line, your current one will have found a place in your heart and be as good as new. Makes it hard to let go of em. Maybe shop around and see if you can get that top of the line one cheaper somewhere else.
I have a fold-down weber charcoal, and even though I am ready to upgrade to a nicer one with combo cooking surfaces and side grills, cabinets etc, my charcoal one is still in perfect shape after 8 years.
I have to find a good home for it first, and justify why it should be replaced at all to DW who is a bottom line money driven kinda gal. Maybe we should start a 'find a home for used Webers' web site. Kind of a rescue shelter thing for them, LOL.
"Needing good home...."


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmmmm.....I know the original post is quite old but, If I had $800 to spend on a grill I would get a gas grill and a smoker/charcoal grill.

There are alot of good grill manufacturers out there, Weber, Ducane, DCS etc.  Design and materials are most important.  Stainless steel burners are a must, and I prefer the SS grates to the ceramic ones for longevity.  Two people I know have had the ceramic coating deteriorate over time.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2008)

You can get a Weber gas grill and a Weber Smoker for $800.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 28, 2008)

That is what I need, I don't have a smoker right now and would love one!


----------



## Walt Bulander (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a Warm Morning with cast iron grates and burner for over 20 years without any issues. Loved it. Had a little wind storm in about 2000. The grill was picked up off the deck (it was a heavy sucker!), and ended up 50 yds away in the creek, pretty much worse for wear.

Bought a cheapy Charmglow - threw it out after 2 years.

Bought a Weber Genesis B on close out ( They moved the thermometer the next year) for about $300. Love it!! Will buy stainless grates when these rust out, though.

It sits on the deck year around. Covered (and tied down!!)


----------



## sattie (Apr 28, 2008)

I have the bottom of the line Weber and I love it!  I'm not much into gas grills, just does not seem like out door grilling to me.  My Weber does an excellent job.  I use a chimney starter and I found these wonderful wood Briquetts made by Kroger (dirt cheap, lights fast, burns hot) and after I'm done grilling, I put the top on snuff out the flames and the charcoal is there to burn another day.  I don't think you will regret your Weber, no matter what model you get.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 29, 2008)

We have a Weber kettle charcoal grill and a Kenmore 4 burner gas....
The only reason we got Kenmore rather than Weber for the gas was because they were out of stock on the Weber and we were impatient! 
No probs with the Kenmore tho... I use it as my 2nd oven quite often!


----------



## flukx (Apr 29, 2008)

I would have to agree - in my mind the design of a weber grill is perfect and simple for typical grilling tasks. Lasts for years and years.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 29, 2008)

I own a small Weber and a large large Charbroil Smoker grill.

I like the Charbroil best because I love the heavy cast metal grills and the overall sturdiness of the thing as well as its rectangular design and sensible cart. The top and body of it are made out of heavy cast aluminum, and it is fitted into a solid steel framework with quality wheels.  I think it has just the right percentage of weight vs mobility. Which means to me, I can move it easily with its two wheels, yet it feels solid when put down. I like the venting system and the big deep hinged removable lid. The adjusting of the fire itself is simple and stable. I burnt out an aluminum liner to the firebox, but a metal shop replaced it with stainless steel for pennies.

I have used other Webers, but I keep going happily back to my Charbroil.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 29, 2008)

My hubby picked up a Weber off the curb that someone set out for the trash to pick up.  It had been hooked up to a natural gas line.  He retrofitted it for propane and we've used it for 2 years now.  It is the best grill we've ever had.  I would spend the money on a Weber.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 29, 2008)

Leolady said:


> I own a small Weber and a large large Charbroil Smoker grill.
> 
> I like the Charbroil best because I love the heavy cast metal grills and the overall sturdiness of the thing as well as its rectangular design and sensible cart. The top and body of it are made out of heavy cast aluminum, and it is fitted into a solid steel framework with quality wheels.  I think it has just the right percentage of weight vs mobility. Which means to me, I can move it easily with its two wheels, yet it feels solid when put down. I like the venting system and the big deep hinged removable lid. The adjusting of the fire itself is simple and stable. I burnt out an aluminum liner to the firebox, but a metal shop replaced it with stainless steel for pennies.
> 
> I have used other Webers, but I keep going happily back to my Charbroil.



Charbroils are good grills as well, had one for a long time till a spider crawled up and fouled the line... made one heck of a roman candle...


----------



## Leolady (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow!

I only use charcoal grills, so I would not know about the gas ones.


----------



## gadzooks (Apr 30, 2008)

I have two old Weber charcoal grills, one is a kettle and the other is one of those folding rectangular portable contraptions. I love them both, and have a cast iron griddle that fits the rectangular job just right. After I grill fresh fish, I oil up the griddle to do the tortillas for fish tacos. The kettle rocks for meat and paella. I have not done any serious smoking in years, but when I was in school in Pennsylvania, I smoked trout and venison and pheasant in an old refrigerator. Small hotplate in the bottom, iron pot full of dampened chips, a 4" flue pipe at the top. The new gas grills are beyond my comprehension, but here in southern California, smoked barbecue via  indirect heat is all the rage. Wood is currently the preferred fuel. Oak, mesquite...yum!


----------

